# Acclimating shrimp



## fish keeper 2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm getting amano shrimp soon... Is there any special method to acclimate them? Or is it just like fish? 

Oh yeah, how are you supposed to get them out of the bag? Since they are sitting on the bottom I assume a net wouldn't work.

Thanks in advance


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats on the new shrimp! I have amanos as well as red cherries. For acclimating shrimps I like to do the drip method. It's slower and a little easier on them. Shrimps are a bit more sensitive than most fish. 

As for catching them... still haven't found a fool-proof way. I tend to pour out the water into a net and then plop the net in the tank very quickly.


----------



## fish keeper 2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, just got the amanos. Petco was remodeling so I had to go to another one farther away. I'm acclimating them right now. I also got a little plant that was accidentally put in there for free. I think it is duckweed or watersprite. It is like tiny lily pads with roots coming out of the bottom. Any thoughts?

I also noticed they were swimming around a lot more than I expected, so catching them might not be as hard as I thought.

Thanks for the reply!

Edit: just looked at the profile, pretty sure it is duckweed


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Yep it sounds like duckweed. Not a bad plant to have around as it sucks up nutrients like nobody's business. It also gives the shrimp something to hold onto which is comforting for them. I wish my petco carried them. I got a couple this week and want more!


----------



## fish keeper 2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah, its really small right now but hopefully it will grow and spread.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

fish keeper 2013 said:


> Yeah, its really small right now but hopefully it will grow and spread.


If its duckweed it does not get any larger than the little triple leaf but it certainly propagates and spreads. Soon enough you will be tossing the over abundance of it. It is a good plant to have but many find it a nuisance but I think that is just a personal preference thing.

Jeff.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

I love my duckweed except when I have to stick my arm in the tank xD

koi, do you think you could post a tutorial on how you do the drip method for your shrimp?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Duckweed should be called stickyweed sometimes. I don't get it all off my arms until I shower. 

I've only dripped shrimp a few times lol. It's not different from the drip acclimation methods you can find online. The one thing to remember about dripping is that it's a _very slow_ process. So if your air temp is much cooler than your tank temp it's not a good idea.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Ah, that's not a problem for me, thank goodness. Living in Florida has the occasional benefit, surprisingly. 

And I agree, I can't count the number of times I've found dried duckweed stuck on my elbows -____-


----------

